# Self Introduction



## ictoamn (Dec 13, 2006)

I just thought I'd introduce myself as it seems to be the proper thing to do. Anyways my name is Chris and I'm located in Hurst. I have only been in the hobby for the past few months and I'm eventually scrapping together the knowledge and parts to make a successful tank. I'm hoping to make it out to the January meeting if it's okay. Where are they usually located? Anyways I suppose that will work for my first contribution.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Chris,

Welcome!

We mostly host our meetings at a different member's house each month. That way we get to see lots of tanks. I'm not sure yet where January's meeting will be. 

Cheryl


----------

